# Best Mosses and Emergent Plants - Low tech



## Nubias (22 Oct 2018)

As the title stats looking for suggestions on the best low tech mosses and emergent plants. Something that looks as natural as possible on gold vine and on stone work. I currently have spikey moss in one tank that does look good and is a relatively good grower however it sometimes looks unnatural or out of place depending on placement. Specifically opinions on the following or other options welcome;

Christmas moss
Weeping moss
Fissidens 
Taiwan moss
Flame moss

Thinking weeping moss on rock work like the Green Aqua 60p? And something to tie to goldvine along branches or nearer the surface

Also plants for emergent growth? Pinnatifida always looks good, Rotala species? Amazon swords? Ludwigia species? Thanks all suggestions welcome, what have you had the best experience with?

For a 45cm cube scape for reference, other species probably along these lines  

Java fern narrow or trident 
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Other crypts 
Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Anubias


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Nubias said:


> Christmas moss, Weeping moss, Fissidens


You ideally <"want one that attaches fairly well">, I'm not the best person to ask, because I don't regularly trim my moss and it always ends up as a mixed, non-attached, submerged mass.  If you don't mind waiting for it to grow _Fissidens_ would be a good choice. 





Nubias said:


> Also plants for emergent growth?


_Hygrophila corymbosa, _is a bit easier than _H. pinnatifida, _but it also likes to grow emergent. _Anubias barteri_ will grow up and out of the water (both below).




 

I really like <"_Heteranthera zosterifolia">, _but it might be a bit big.  





Nubias said:


> Cryptocoryne Balansae


Also probably eventually a bit big for a 45cm cube. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (22 Oct 2018)

dw1305 said:


> _Fissidens_ would be a good choice.



Indeed a small slow and low growing, attaches easily to rock and wood but there for it doesn't get out of control and doesn't need much attention. 

In the end i believe about all mosses will attach, but also grow in wild bushes if left unattended.. Erect growing leaf mosses look fairly neet at first in still managable size. At one point it needs a lot of attention and proper manicuring. And this can be a pain in the neck and a lot of work with a small spring siccors snipping off small pieces that fly all over the place.

Taxiphyllum Peackock is such a very good and attractive and fast growing low tec moss with a like little ferns like structure, in the beginning. Hard to keep in that shape once it takes off it requires a lot of trimming. 

Here you see a few months worth growing on wood in a low tech.


 
Pulling it, will not work, it doesn't attach like a plant and it's leaves hook firmly together, you will likely pull all out and need to start from scractch again. 
Delicatly working with sciccors is the only way to get to keep it attractive and in controll.


----------



## Hendre (22 Oct 2018)

Everything in this tub is doing well emersed. 




Terrestrial mosses may also be nice to use! The Christmas moss here grows upwards so maybe not as good


----------



## Nubias (23 Oct 2018)

Thanks,



dw1305 said:


> I really like <"_Heteranthera zosterifolia">, _but it might be a bit big.  Also probably eventually a bit big for a 45cm cube.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Any suggestions for something like the cryptocoryne balansae? Thinking a taller background like the or similar Val etc.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Nubias said:


> Any suggestions for something like the cryptocoryne balansae?


Not off hand, _Vallisneria_ _spiralis_ will probably also get a bit big, _Vallisneria nana_ might be OK, but I don't have any experience with it. 
_
Sagittaria subulata_ might do? 

A lot of _Cryptocoryne_ species are smaller, but they tend to have wider leaves, _Cryptocoryne usteriana _has narrow leaves, but it also a big plant.  
_
Juncus repens_ or _Cyperus helferi _have narrow leaves, but I think they are both a bit more demanding in their requirements than your other plants. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (23 Oct 2018)

Cryptocoryne spiralis?..  There a i think 3 variations. C. spiralis spiralis, C. spiralis caudigera/shola C. Retrospiralis.

Narrow leaf crypts definitively smaller than the C. balansae, but possibly a bit more demanding and depending on this or that parameters maybe not the best choice for a low tech. Personaly i failed 2 times with growing the caudigera/shola in my low tech. Dunno what the issue was it just didn't grow melt away and vanished, at lleast didn't see it reappear could be still hidden among the others to shy to show itself. Also not always easy to obtain depends on the var..

The shola is more resambling Valis but also the hardest to get..


----------



## Aloe_Danielo (24 Oct 2018)

I've had success with pond marginals such as dwarf umbrella palm and japanese sweet flag.
My hygrophila has grown emergent too but I'm not sure which variety is sorry


----------



## Hendre (24 Oct 2018)

I'm growing hygrophila pinnitifida emersed.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Aloe_Danielo said:


> japanese sweet flag


We have some older threads where people have used these (_Acorus_ sp.)  in emersed situations, this is from former member @hydrophyte's <"South American Riparium"> thread.

If people are interested in plants that you can grow emersed @hydrophyte's (Devin) threads offer a <"wealth of information">.






Aloe_Danielo said:


> dwarf umbrella palm


The emergent _Cyperus_ species are really good if you have room.

This is from @Iain Sutherland's gorgeous <"Splash Tetra paludarium">





cheers Darrel


----------

